
Apple Strategy 2017. Very important change to iPhone coming. (Robert Scoble) - mgiannopoulos
https://virtualrealitypop.com/im-inside-tim-cook-s-head-but-i-really-wonder-what-s-going-on-inside-mark-zuckerberg-s-head-5babf01c5713
======
ClassyJacket
I am 100% sure this article is wrong. There's too much stuff that would need
to be shrunk into the bezel for this to be possible. Apple has a hard enough
time fitting a decent battery in as it is, and already killed the headphone
jack for more space. Making a competitive phone after losing the majority of
usable internal space while adding new sensors would be impossible.

~~~
MaysonL
I'm pretty sure that the article is mostly right, except for the fact that
it's off by 2 or 3 years.

